# Completely Noob On FreeBSD? Here :)



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi  I created a simple tutorial with basic commands to help you start with FreeBSD. Sometimes Google not helping too much 
You can find it here: https://sites.google.com/site/unixbasedsystems/FreeBSDnoob
Ps: If any command is wrong or have something else to add please post


----------



## luna (Oct 24, 2010)

Quickly create a (backup) package for an installed port`$ pkg_create -xb amsn`

`$ pkg_info | grep amsn`can be replaced by`$ pkg_info -xI amsn`it's more fast


----------



## Alt (Oct 24, 2010)

There is `pkgdb -F` in your manual, but nothing said about portupgrade (pkgdb is part of it)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 24, 2010)

Sometimes if a dependency is missing and run pkgdb -F ask me if I want to install it. After that, tells: Fixed. I was not sure but I add it for any case. Remove it?


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 24, 2010)

Just add a note saying that to use pkgdb() you must have ports-mgmt/portuprade.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok. I add a notice  Thanks fronclynne and Alt


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 25, 2010)

It all looks very package related, but anyway:

Find which package installed a file:  [cmd=""]pkg_info -W /usr/local/share/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/make.mo[/cmd]


----------



## kenorb (Oct 25, 2010)

```
cd /usr/ports
make search name=the pkg you want
```
What if ports doesn't exist? This command will fail.


```
sudo cp /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile /etc/ports-supfile
```

edit /etc/ports-supfile and change the host, i.e.:

```
*default host=cvsup.uk.FreeBSD.org
```
Then run:

```
csup -L2 /etc/ports-supfile
```
to download your ports.

Probably it's required to add to /etc/make.conf following line:

```
PORTSSUPFILE=/etc/ports-supfile
```
to be able to do: make search in /usr/ports.

Or maybe it's required only when you want to do: `make update`

But probably as you mentioned portsnap is the easier way.
---
whereis, and locate is nice as well
---

```
pkg_add -rv portupgrade && rehash
```
Then you have access to following commands:
Just: `portinstall amsn`
It's easier?
Than: 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/net-im/amsn
make install clean
make clean
```
etc.
---


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 25, 2010)

> What if ports doesn't exists? This command will fail.


Will return none results.


----------

